# HP 6310 "power reset" error message



## junodaniels (Nov 20, 2009)

My HP Officejet 6310xi All-in-One displayed a "power reset" error message and all the lights were flashing. I went to the HP tech support website and followed their instructions: pressing the power button once to turn it off and again to turn it back on. Now the LCD display is blank and only the camera icon light is flashing. At this point, the HP tech support website simply says "if you are still experiencing a problem, service your product". What's going on? Is the printer dead and would cost more to fix than buy a new one?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try removing power for 30 - 60 minutes. If it doesn't reset and work properly, then have it serviced if it is under warranty, otherwise it is likely much cheaper to simply replace it.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

I think this is the document that the HP tech support used:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01059445&cc=au&lc=en&dlc=en&product=1120043
Please try to unplug the power cord at the back of the printer, press the # and 6 together while plugging back the power cord at the back of the printer, wait for 10 secs before releasing the buttons. Printer will perform a semi-full reset and follow the instructions on the screen to set the language and country of your printer if succesful.


----------

